# Receiver shut down after nightly update



## Moses (Jun 22, 2007)

Following a daily update, with a shut down, I have to use "Select" to get picture on screen, to get rid of the screen saver,if and when I open the TV. I'd like to get rid of this nuiscance,how? Thank you.Moses


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

Not sure why this is a problem for you, but you can always set up an Auto-Tune timer for a time that is 30 minutes or so after the nightly update. That will take the 622 out of standby mode and tune it to the selected channel.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by Moses: *Dish shut down*


Welcome to DBSTalk! :hi:

I can digg most of your other commandments, Moses, but please try to be a little more
careful with the wording of your thread titles. Pronouncements like "*Dish shut down*"
could give thousands of our loyal DishNetwork members an unnecessary heart attack.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Title fixed to protect old guys against coronaries.  (Is any heart attack nessissary?)

ChuckA has the right answer ... set an autotune sometime between your shut down time and when you first watch TV in the morning and you won't see the informative screen saver.


----------



## Moses (Jun 22, 2007)

How do I get to auto tune? Many thanks for the swift answers!Moses


----------



## Lincoln6Echo (Jul 11, 2007)

Moses said:


> Following a daily update, with a shut down, I have to use "Select" to get picture on screen, to get rid of the screen saver,if and when I open the TV. I'd like to get rid of this nuiscance,how? Thank you.Moses


Ummm....am I missing something here? That's what you get every time you turn the receiver off. That has nothing to do with your daily update, that's just how the 622/722 works.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Moses said:


> How do I get to auto tune? Many thanks for the swift answers!Moses


Hit menu three times and select Timers, or
Press MENU-7 and select Timers

Select Manual Timer

Under Frequency select Daily
Under Type select Auto Tune
Under Channels select the channel you want to see when you turn on the TV
(You can type the channel number to jump in the list)

Then select Edit Time

Set the start time for a time between when your nightly update is (default 3am) and when you watch TV in the morning. A half hour after the nightly update could work, I suggest at least an hour after so you don't interfere with firmware downloads. (You can type the digits of the time.)

Select DONE then select CREATE TIMER.

Now every morning at that time your receiver will turn on and tune to that channel.


Lincoln6Echo said:


> Ummm....am I missing something here? That's what you get every time you turn the receiver off. That has nothing to do with your daily update, that's just how the 622/722 works.


He isn't turning off his receiver ... the nightly update forces the receiver off and he does not like that behavior, so this is a workaround so he does not have to see the informative screen saver.


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

An additional benefit of setting an autotune timer (1 hour after update time) is that there will not be time to download any worthless VOD.


----------

